# good case budget case to buy??



## d1nky (Feb 3, 2013)

ive been searching the net all day and cant decide. im looking for an aircooled atx case, so that I can fit my arctic freezer pro (facing up or down), which has brilliant airflow. I want to spend upto £50. the xigmatek asgard 381 looks ok? any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## Frick (Feb 3, 2013)

I had the Fractal Design Core 3000 and liked it. How much are the Corsair cases over there?


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Feb 3, 2013)

depends on price but a nzxt source 210 elite is also a good case.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 3, 2013)

I want fans at the top to blow air straight into my cpu cooler?! the nzxt source 210 looks spot on but is there a windowed version? and corsair fractal 3000 cheapest I could find is about my price range but layout isn't quite there. (btw my rig is on the latest pics of sexycloseup pics) but this is what im hoping to achieve


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 3, 2013)

Bitfenix Merc and Corsair 200R are fine too.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 3, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Bitfenix Merc and Corsair 200R are fine too.



LinusTechTips recommends the Corsair 200r, just throwing it out there.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00B4TVTOW/?tag=tec053-21 


I think I found myself a bargain????


----------



## Phusius (Feb 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00B4TVTOW/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> 
> I think I found myself a bargain????



Doesn't look to bad, but make sure you go to the right hand side and pay 37 quid for it. Buying direct from Amazon is always the safer option.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 3, 2013)

amazon....'usually shipped within 1 to 2 months'.......maybe a different provider lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Cotton_Cup said:


> depends on price but a nzxt source 210 elite is also a good case.



I was just going to suggest that, or if the Source 210 Elite is out of the price range, the standard Source 210 is a good case too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 3, 2013)

Corsair 200R


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 3, 2013)

Corsair 200R, Antec 302, or Fractal Core 3000


----------



## terrastrife (Feb 7, 2013)

Antec 302, the 200R is built with... cardboard or something, it is atrocious you['re paying for the brand.
Another option is the Bitfenix Shinobi.


----------



## Symetrick (Feb 9, 2013)

I have had great experiences with Cooler Master cases. I am currently using a Cool Master Haf 912 and love it with the exception of it not being black inside and not having rubber grommets to cover the cable management holes. You could also look into the CM 690 Advanced II. It is an upgraded version of the previous CM 690 Advanced I. It has a black inside and the cable management holes have rubber grommets on the. I also believe it will satisfy your needs for your cooling solution. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZOB9MM/?tag=tec06d-20

Or you can try for the Cooler Master Haf 912. It is not black inside and does not have the rubber grommets on the cable management holes but it is a great mid tower case. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZM7YTA/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## nacra310 (Mar 3, 2013)

*case for asus pc dl mobo*

I'm  looking for a case to fit this board its 13 x 10 and a 550w+ fps 12v 24/8 pin PSU for it as well.  My budget is tight but I can pay about 30-40 with shipping and extra if PSU available. Color doesn't matter, banged up a little, I just need find something so I can use the board and such.  Please get back to me if anything around.  Thanks much.


----------



## andrewsmc (Mar 3, 2013)

terrastrife said:


> Antec 302, the 200R is built with... cardboard or something, it is atrocious you['re paying for the brand.
> Another option is the Bitfenix Shinobi.



I have the 200R, You must have no idea what your talking about. It is a great case and about 10 people have already suggested it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 3, 2013)

nacra310 said:


> I'm  looking for a case to fit this board its 13 x 10 and a 550w+ fps 12v 24/8 pin PSU for it as well.  My budget is tight but I can pay about 30-40 with shipping and extra if PSU available. Color doesn't matter, banged up a little, I just need find something so I can use the board and such.  Please get back to me if anything around.  Thanks much.



Please do not jack someones thread asking another question in it. Make another one.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 3, 2013)

I now have two Rosewill Challengers (well, the second one coming in the mail).  Not the best build quality, but a charm to work with, well designed and great airflow, comes with 2x 120mm fans and 1x140mm fan at the top (which I turned upside down to blow air onto the CPU and chipset).  Side panel accomodates 2 more fans.  Fits a CM 212 Evo.  Looks good too.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003YVJJ5Y/?tag=tec06d-20






Less than $50 USD shipped

They have a USB 3 version:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HJMQIS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## andrewsmc (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Carbide_200R/


----------

